# Inflation calculator



## applecruncher (Oct 5, 2017)

This is a handy, easy way to find out what an amount of money in a past year would be worth today.  For example, if you earned $50 in 1970 that would be like earning $320.20 today.

https://www.dollartimes.com/calculators/inflation.htm


----------



## Timetrvlr (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the interesting link! I've bookmarked it.


----------

